

This is why you hire a "good" designer. - peterchon
http://peterchondesign.com/projects/curebit/curebit.jpg

======
ZephyrP
(BIAS ALERT: I'm down the hall from the Curebit guys) I've heard PG's scathing
email comments towards them and I've read some comments with moderate amounts
of interest and frankly I think the HN crowd needs to chill out. If I was a
more brazen man I might go so far as to say "chill the fuck out".

There's a lot of things that are actually important going on right now, in and
outside of technology startups, the fact that Curebit is hustling the well
liked designs of another company isn't that big of a deal at worst, and could
even be argued as a good thing. I, like virtually all of you, "steal"
Google's, Amazon's and other major companies algorithms, techniques and
general literature all the time with minor tweaks that allow me to build
similar systems for two orders of magnitude less cost than the original
system.

